

Ask HN: With urli.st shutting down, what are the alternatives? - spdustin

We use http:&#x2F;&#x2F;urli.st to maintain a curated set of links to various articles, blogs, etc. that are of interest to our students (I run a software training company focused on a specific enterprise software product). We group links under categories, and would maybe get into tagging as well, but the key is that anyone can subscribe to updates to our urli.st library, and that there is a decent looking web interface that grabs metadata about a link when we paste it - I suspect they&#x27;re combining OpenGraph and other meta tags.<p>Are there other options you&#x27;ve used and would recommend? Perhaps you have a pet project to plug that integrates with pinboard? I dunno - that&#x27;s why I&#x27;m here to Ask HN!
======
spdustin
Apparently I missed where to tag this appropriately to land in the Ask HN
list? A little help, mods?

~~~
jtfairbank
You did just fine, its in my Ask HN feed. :)

